# MF65 Coupler



## tomf (Oct 17, 2012)

My Father in Law has an MF 65 and the coupler for the hydraulics for the fel has gone bad. Sits between the two shafts I believe. Have had no luck finding a replacement coupler. Any suggestions/ideas? He is planning on having a friend with a machine shop make one. Seems pretty straight forward. I have been told by tractor parts companies these are tough to find as are most parts for MF 65's. Any help is appreciated. Thank you.


----------

